# Bank Holiday Weekend Smoke



## slimjimuk (Sep 1, 2016)

The small invite of my best mate and his wife --- soon snowballed to my parents, my sister, my wife's parents...!
Soon there were 10 of us! My biggest smoke ever.

After the great results with the Jacobs latter, I decided to just double it and go for two. try using both the WSM levels.

Also decided to try and re-create the incredible @Wade Pit Beans.... which I STILL can't get out of my head from the Smokers Weekend, months ago.

Starting to get into the swing of things. Prep the day before (including making the SUPERB @Wade specialty BBQ sauce, for the pit beans)

Baked Potatoes (cheated by using the oven), Corn On The Cobb done in the dying embers, 'KFC' style chicken in the fryer, these insane mozzarella stuffed onion rings wrapped in bacon.

Ladders were done 3-2-1 again.

Rubbed 12 Horus before in 100g freshly cracked mixed pepper corn and 100g flaked Kosher salt.

Grill sitting at spot on 250f using the StokerII

Two chunks of hickory, two of oak.

3h on.

2h foiled (with apple juice)

1h (nearly 2 actually) unwrapped again.

Beans fit in the water pan, in the newly purchased 4L Ronnie Sunshine. (Threw on another chunk of Hickory when they were put in)

I did have to move it to directly on top of the coals for the last 5 mins to get them hot. But I am *really* happy with the pot.

My father (AND father-in-law) said it was the best smoked beef they had ever had. and they DO eat a lot of beef.

Very *VERY* happy.

Only minor issue for me was that I don't think I reduced the @Wade BBQ sauce enough, as the beans were nice (EVERYONE said they were amazing) but they were not as good as the ones @Wade did for the BBQ. Will try again... but may need some kind of lesson from Wade.

6.5kgs of Ladder for £30!!!
HAVE to shout out to Lee @ http://www.gnbadleyandsons.co.uk

Incredible butcher, walking distance from me. Pretty spoilt.













Smoke - 1.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 2.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Making @Wade's 'special' sauce.













Smoke - 3.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Always need chocolate (and banana) cup cakes.

Tam is a great baker.













Smoke - 4.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 5.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






These things are HUGE













Smoke - 6.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Tam then trimmed off the top membrane, like a pro butcher.

... and yes. After the Cakes and Meat, I'm going to test Tamsin's *Candle* making skills ;)













Smoke - 7.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Salt & Pepper Rub













Smoke - 9.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Stock for the Chicken gravy, to go with the fried chicken.













Smoke - 10.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Ronny Sunshine fits in the water pan perfectly.













Smoke - 11.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Oh dear, all the meat juices will fall into the beans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Smoke - 13.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Meat rubbed and put into the fridge for 12 hours (taken out an hour before going onto the WSM)













Smoke - 14.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






6am start! (Lunch for 2pm)













Smoke - 15.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 16.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Love the Aussie Beads.













Smoke - 17.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






First time 'stacking' the meat...













Smoke - 19.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 20.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Bigger beef ribs on the bottom, with the Maverick sensors on the bottom piece and Stoker II in the top piece.













Smoke - 21.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 22.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 23.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Stoker II waterproofed, just in case the weather turned.













Smoke - 24.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 25.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Shot to 250f and stayed there.













Smoke - 26.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






'Special' sauce... for Pit Beans













Smoke - 28.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 29.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 30.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 31.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 32.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 33.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 34.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 35.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 36.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Double Decker!













Smoke - 37.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Cupcakes at the ready.













Smoke - 38.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Plenty of moonshine to go round













Smoke - 39.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






After 3 hours, wrapped with apple juice.













Smoke - 40.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 41.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Chicken soaked in milk overnight, rubbed with the special' KFC' style coating.













Smoke - 42.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Fryer outside to keep the stick out the house!













Smoke - 43.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Listening to Vinyl, watching the Maverick. Bliss.

Calm before the storm of everyone arriving.













Smoke - 44.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Super succulent, again













Smoke - 45.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






We even managed to sit outside! Was such a glorious day.













Smoke - 46.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Second set was huge!













Smoke - 47.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Unfortunatley, there was a lot of fat in the second one but the meat was CRAZY moist, like a fountain of gravy with the meat.













Smoke - 48.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Got room after all that? Why not have a "Freak-shake"













Smoke - 49.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Smoke - 50.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Then ALL this week, lovely moist left-overs for lunch with salad.

Check out that smoke ring!













Smoke - 52.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






I'm pretty proud.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

-- *EDIT* --
The next day, I managed to salvage a FULL Chimney of clean, un-burnt Aussie Beads.

I really have NO idea how these thinks keep the heat perfectly with next to no fuel.

Convinced it is down to the Stoker II doing a top job of regulating the air flow.
https://www.rocksbarbque.com/


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Jim, fantastic Q view!

Points all the way!

Food looks amazing!

The trouble with us, we are never 100% happy with what we serve.


----------



## mike w (Sep 1, 2016)

Awesome qview! Love the feast. Those cupcakes look amazing!


----------



## slimjimuk (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks peeps...

Yup @Smokin Monkey, you are right there!

I'm very annoyed I couldn't just re-create in one attempt what @Wade has taken years to perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But no matter, just have to try again!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 5, 2016)

"The small invite of my best mate and his wife".  Ah! Jim.  We never got that invite??  Was it lost in the mail?  I didn't have any phone messages?  What happened buddy??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wade's baked beans.  You youngsters.  We don't tell you ALL our secrets!!  You think we are CRAZY?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That isn't true.  We share all.  Recipes are a strange thing.  Many times a recipe/food is tied to a memory.  Before my grandmother passed I went over and we made A BUNCH of her recipes.  Now I make EXACTLY the same and it doesn't taste EXACTLY right.  You are trying to create the memory.  It CAN be done though.

I am not ashamed to admit:  I was trying to recreate Grandma's chicken salad recipe.  Had it all written down and followed to the letter.  I was about 50 yrs. old and Grandma had been gone for at least 25 yrs.  The recipe wasn't right.  It took me 2 hrs. of tweaking that thing but once I hit it; it brought tears to my eyes.  THAT was the taste of my childhood and the memories came flooding back.

Who knows why you think your beans were not as good as Wade's but I feel certain he gave you the correct recipe.  Maybe it was because you were starving and we were camping?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Try 'er again and see what happens.

THAT was a FANTASTIC looking meal you set out there!!  GREAT! Q-View!  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 5, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> I'm very annoyed I couldn't just re-create in one attempt what @Wade has taken years to perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking BBQ. I would have been proud of serving that spread too. Points 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The secret with the beans is to cook them uncovered in the smoker for 4-5 hours and every hour or so to stir in the smoky crust. You need them to _almost_ dry out - or at least become very thick.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 6, 2016)

WADE!!  Don't tell these youngsters all the tricks!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I knew you had told him all.  He probably just forgot that tip.  KEEP A NOTEBOOK handy folks!  Especially if at the smoking weekend where the meat and beer are flowing freely.  You can overdose on either!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## slimjimuk (Sep 7, 2016)

he he he ....

@Wade, I think the bit I screwed up was the length of time the beans needed to be uncovered on the smoker for.

I was SURE it said only an hour.

Next time, I will leave it on for 4-5, stirring in the 'crust' every hours or so. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





@KC5TPY my notebook is this website!

I just take lots of photos to remind myself what I did and how things went (in case the cider kills my memory, which it often does) which means that firstly, I can look back at the thread on here when I need to remind myself how to do what I have done before... but also, hopefully, let others learn from my success/failure!


----------

